

Google and Levi's announce Partnership; Project Jacquard - ElvisMa
http://www.araprototype.com/atap-news/google-atap-partners-with-levis-to-make-wearables-fashionable/

======
insano82
Denim might just be the perfect material for wearable controlers. I just hope
the product number of the jeans wont be 404 - tech not found

